# Photoshoot tomorrow



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Just wanted to fill my friends in on what's going on in my photographic life lately. I landed another gig with my wife's company. They like me and my work for some reason. I will actually be doing three different shoots. The first one is tomorrow. I am shooting the interior of their Houston facility. They have given me a list and timeline for all of the different shots they want. It will be a full day and quite challenging I am sure. I feel I am ready and able for the task. The images will be for their new website as well as for their print media, brochures, marketing, etc.

The second shoot will be at their Dallas facility doing the same kind of thing there as well as doing headshots of their top execs. They are currently remodeling their front offices there so this second shoot has been put off for 12 weeks but I will still be doing it.

Then the last shoot will be back in Houston doing the headshots of their execs. I cannot do those tomorrow because number one, I will not have the time, and secondly because none of the execs wanted to come in on a Saturday for their portraits. Imagine that.

When it's all said and done, I will be taking the money from this job and buying me that new D3 that Brett has brainwashed me into getting. He really didn't. I knew I wanted one before he ever got his I just never thought there would be a day when I could really get one. The way I look at it is if I never make another penney in photography, I will at least make enough here to get that camera. Since there is no other way I would ever get it, I feel it is the perfect thing to do. My lovely wife thinks so too and she is the one that really brought the idea to the surface.

So anyway, that's what's going on currently. I am finalizing the prep of all of my gear, cleaning lenses, charging batteries, all that good stuff, and I am really anxious to get this show on the road. Wish me luck and I will post a few samples from tomorrow when I get the chance.
James


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats on photo shoots and new equipment. You are definatelly up to the job.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is great James! It sounds exciting!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You've come a long way, baby! And deservedly so, too. 

After you get this gig under your belt ( be sure to ask if you can use their name for future work)..you can send out your portfolio to the same-sized companies in the Houston/Dallas area. Show them what you've done and you can buy bigger cards for your new cameras ... and more flashes... and more lenses... etc. 
Ha Ha regards, and congratulations...rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the gigs, bud. I've got faith in ya. And I bet you have been practicing and practicing.

Remember, check and double check your camera settings! I swear, sometimes the Phantom sneaks up behind me and changes my settings when I'm not looking! Don't let him get you. 

Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the vote of confidence. I have gone over everything so many times now I am in overload mode. Everything is ready. I will have both cameras and 5 lenses. 4 speedlights, if needed, light stands and umbrellas, diffusers, gels, multiple charged batteries for everything, and three 4 gig cards for one camera and 2 for the other.
My requirement is 30 to 50 final images. That's quite a range isn't it? I imagine I could probably shoot 500 to 600 shots and hope to get enough to fit the bill. I'll keep you posted. I want that D3 so bad I am going to try my darndest to satisfy their needs so I can get it.
James


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Go get-um James! 

What kind of lighting will you use for the interior shots?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Most will be the available light in the plant. There will be some shots in their computer room and the printing rooms that I am going to try some different things with my flashes. I only have (1) SB-800, (1) SB-600, (2) SB-R200's, and the SU-800 to trigger them all if needed.

They also want some shots of their control and security monitors and such. I have been practicing that but it's a real challenge keeping the screen looking ok. Anyone have any suggestions for me on ways to accomplish that?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

Shoot RAW and then cross process at different white balances for the different types of lighting you'll run across. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Exactly what I was planning Rusty. Raw is all I shoot anymore.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I ALWAYS shoot in RAW!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I only started at "A" to convince those that don't - they should. Did not mean to offend. Here's one from my office building last week. Captain Mike I did not get to complete the assignment yet.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Rusty, that is another beautiful shot. The lighting is great.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful shot Rusty. Now if I can make their dirty, horribly lit manufacturing floor look that good I'll have it made.


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

Rusty. That's my building too!!! Dog gone. it's a small world...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Dreams do come true don't they? That's the best news yet! 
Congrats on making dreams reality.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I did the shoot today and man am I bushed. I shot 500 images in about 6 1/2 hours. I have just started going through them and so far am very pleased with the outcome. I think they will be too. I have a lot of work to do yet but I'm so tired I am quitting for the night. I'll post a few tomorrow and give you a glimpse of what I was doing.


----------

